# Unsichbare Weiterleitung ?



## Tanaka666 (7. Jun 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich habe eine vieleicht etwas ausergewöhnliche Frage bezüglich eines Javascripts.
Ich würde gerne Wissen ob es möglich ist per Javascript eine Art Unsichtbare Front über eine Page zu ziehen bei der, sobald ein klick folgt eine weiterleitung an entsprechende Homepage weitergeleitetwird.

Zur Erklärung:
Ich habe vor auf Homepage (1) ein Sript laufen zu lassen was es ermöglicht, wenn ein Seitenbesucher kommt und irgendwoauf der Page klickt (ob nun Menü Bilderbereich ect.) er umgeleitet wird auf die von mir eingetragene Seite.

Ich weiß das ich per 100% Angabe die ganze Seite auswählen kann nur wie kann man das mit dem Script so machen das es egal wo man auf dieser Seite klickt eine Art Umleitung gibt?

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, und Ihr versteht mein Vorhaben nicht falsch.
Ich mache, und werde auczh nichts Illegale machen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.

MfG
Mario


----------



## Hutmacher (7. Jun 2009)

Eigentlich ist das hier eine Java-Sektion und keine Java-Script-Sektion, zu der geht es hier .

Ohne mich überhaupt mit JavaScript auszukennen, wüde ich sagen, du könntest einfach auf der Seite mithilfe einer Grafik-Lib wie z.B. der JavaScript Vector Graphics Library ein Rechteck beliebiger Farbe zeichnen und es dann transparent machen  und Klicks abfangen- wenn das denn geht ...

Oder könnte man in JS nicht einfach einen Listener o.Ä. implementieren, der einen Klick im Bereich der Website (halt 0 bis X von der Website) auffängt?

Wie gesagt, nur so ein paar Denkvorschläge, hatte noch nie Kontakt mit JS ^^


----------



## faetzminator (7. Jun 2009)

Man kann mit DOM das XHTML / HTML manipulieren. Am einfachsten geht das wohl mit der lib jQuery (http://http://jquery.com/ )


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2009)

Thema verschoben.


----------



## Tanaka666 (8. Jun 2009)

Ich danke euch für die vielen Antworten.
Vieleicht habe ich es nicht richtig beschrieben, deswegen probiere ich es nocheinmal.
Das Script soll einfach als Deckblatt dienen aber natürlich nicht sichtbar sein.
Gibt es so etwas ? 
Wenn ja vieleicht schon fertig ?
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht all zu nervig aber ich brächte so ein Script für einen Versuch.

Vielen Dank an euch für eure bisherige Hilfe.


MfG
Mario


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

Für den Fall, dass es dir entgangen sein sollte: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Tanaka666 (8. Jun 2009)

Hi ich denke nicht das ich im falschen Forum bin !
Da das ganze auf Java beruhen soll und es gewisse seiten gibt die zum Beispiel mit solchen dingen Arbeiten (und dies Java Script basierter Code ist) werde ich hier schon richtig sein.
Vieleicht versteht Ihr es aber auch nur nicht wie ich es erklärt habe.

Deswegen nocheinmal, man kann mit Java doch eine Art Weiterleitung bauen ähnlich dem des Modrewrite, diese Weiterleitung sollte aber nur funktionieren wenn der Besucher das erste mal auf die <seite kommt, also praktisch so wie bei LayerAds ect. (die ja auch auf Java beruhen).

Nur das sich bei mir kein Banner ins Bild schiebt sondern eine Oberfläsche die erst nach dem ersten klick wieder verschwindet.

Und das ist mit Java zu realisieren !
Meine Frage ist nun wie.

Deswegen verstehe ich Deine Reaktion nicht "Ich wäre im falschen Forum"
Nur weil Du vieleicht nicht verstehst worum es geht und wie man dies anstellt.

Hoffe weiterhin auf Hilfe


MfG
Mario


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

Lies den Link, dann sieh ein das Java nicht JavaScript ist


----------



## Tanaka666 (8. Jun 2009)

Dann möchte ich mich natürlich bei Dir Endschuldigen !
Habe gedacht das man dies auch auf den Webbereich anwenden kann, zumindest das Vorhaben das ich da so im Kopf habe ^^

Vielen Dank 

Cu


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

Brauchst dich nciht zu entschuldigen, schon ok, so ist das mit Missverständnissen.

Wollte übrigens nicht sagen dass du hier weg sollst, sondern nur dass dies eben ein Java-Forum ist, kein Java-Script Forum.


----------



## Nicklas2751 (10. Jun 2009)

Geht ganz einfach du machst einen link der die komplette Website umfasst und den gibst du einer weiterleitung.php und dieh at dann den entsprechenden PHP code, ist zwar jezt nicht mit JS aber dafür absolut unsichtbar wenn du es richtig machst  Und vorallem der weiterleitung kann keiner entgehen JS kann man abschalten, mit PHP muss man leben.


----------



## jobu0101 (3. Jul 2009)

<body onclick="document.location='http://www.inselkrieg.de'">


----------

